
Unix hacker tools from a beginners point of view - claes-magnus
I have written several posts on Unix hacker tools as of late (from a beginners point of view). Nothing new under the sun, but perhaps cute. This is my last post:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;herebeseaswines.net&#x2F;essays&#x2F;2020-04-18-a-bash-perl
======
rmacmaster
If you want to overwrite the existing file, you can tee it instead of
redirecting stdout.

~~~
claes-magnus
I actually tried using tee to solve this, but failed. :) If you have the time,
can you please tell me how to solve this particular problem? I would love to
learn, otherwise, I will read elsewhere. The man pages on tee did not contain
any examples. Thank you for your suggestion!

